# rikosperusteisesti 4 henkilöä



## Gavril

Päivää,

I don't quite understand how _rikosperusteisesti _is functioning in this sentence:



> - Tehtävämäärä nousi lähes sataan ja juoopoputkan ovi kävi tiuhaan, sillä 10 liikaa nauttinutta jouduttiin ottamaan säilöön ja rikosperusteisestikin 4 henkilöä, poliisi kertoo.



It seems as though _rikosperusteisestikin 4 henkilöä _here means _rikosperusteisestikin kiinni otettua 4 henkilöä _"even 4 people who were arrested on criminal charges" -- is that correct?

If so, is it common to shorten _rikosperusteisesti __kiinni otettu _(or an equivalent expression) to _rikosperusteisesti_?

Kiitos


PS -- Just to be sure, does _Ovi kävi tiuhaan _here mean "The door saw heavy use" (because they were constantly bringing people in)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I'm not quite sure I understand your thoughts correctly but I'll give you my opinion anyway.  Being drunk is not a criminal offence in Finland.  However, 10 intoxicated people were placed in jail/custody, obviously because they were too drunk to take care of themselves.

In addition to these 10 people, 4 people were arrested on criminal charges.  _Rikosperusteisesti_ is an adverb formed from the rather rare adjective_ rikosperusteinen._

The answer to your PS question is: yes.


----------



## Määränpää

I don't think the original sentence is good Finnish. 

In the sentence,_ "ja rikosperusteisestikin 4 henkilöä" _is supposed to mean _"ja rikosperusteisestikin jouduttiin ottamaan säilöön 4 henkilöä"_.

It's not very beautiful to drop the verb here, because the adverb _rikosperusteisesti_ should actually be juxtaposed with another adverb, and in _"10 liikaa nauttinutta jouduttiin ottamaan säilöön" _there is no adverb.


----------



## Gavril

Thanks, GOM ja Määränpää.

The sentence became easier to understand once I realized that _ottaa säilöön = _"take into custody"; when I started this thread, I thought it was referring to something more specific.


----------

